# Whats your Favorite Bass



## Powermetalbass (Jul 16, 2012)

Just wondering what kinda basses are up to snuff with the Sevenstring crowd. Personally I love my 1989 Ibanez RD707. Also have a thing for the Mid 90's Washburn Lyons (I know it's an intro bass, but was a favourite of mine for a long time)


----------



## Murmel (Jul 16, 2012)

Depends on if were talking playability or sound.

Playability is probably a 4 string Fender Jazz or my Warwick Fortress One. Sound is P-bass and J-bass, hard to beat the classics. A nice humbucker isn't bad either.


----------



## davisjom (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now I would love an Ibanez BTB676.
But my favorite bass is my Peavey Grind 5. It feels and plays great. All it needs is a pickup upgrade and I'd put it against any bass out there.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## BADASSBASS137 (Jul 16, 2012)

peavey cirrus


----------



## iron blast (Jul 16, 2012)

German Warwicks of all types are my pick.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't decide


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2012)

The best sounding and playing basses I've ever owned were Music Man StingRay 5 models, the H-H model in particular. You can cop all kinds of J-Bass, P-Bass, EB, and Modern bass tones as well as the StingRay classics. 

I still miss this beauty:


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 16, 2012)

For me, the choice is easy: Fender Jazz bass with a maple fretboard in Olympic White.

The reason? This man over here.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 16, 2012)

Listened to way too much Maiden over the years, my favorite is the good old P-bass. Why on earth I have a neck-through Ibanez 5-string with EMG's is beyond me


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 17, 2012)

I consider my trifecta to be ltd b-1005, schecter custom-6, and ibanez k5. Each is extremely comfortable to play, sounds amazing, and looks great.


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 17, 2012)

I've loved these for a long time, all around good bass. Cirrus is a beauty.





I first bass was a Ibby 5 string that I loved and pawned for some bad habits and just got me another one and love it just as much.





Finally a nice Wal bass sounds above and beyond anything I've played 







troyguitar said:


> Listened to way too much Maiden over the years, my favorite is the good old P-bass. Why on earth I have a neck-through Ibanez 5-string with EMG's is beyond me


How can you go wrong when you have a mirror pic guard while playing it like a gun!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 17, 2012)

For basses I have played, my Carvin XB76. But for sound, Warwick Thumb. I'll someday acquire a Thumb.
This is my XB76.


----------



## Iron Beard (Jul 17, 2012)

ibanez btb575fm


----------



## pawel (Jul 17, 2012)

My first bass was a P-bass, but when I decided I wanted to be a bit more serious about bass playing I went to the London bass show and played about 20 different basses. I ended up deciding that either a Jazz or the Ibanez BTB are the way to go for me and eventually ended up with a Squier Classic Vibe Jazz. Would still like a nice 5 string BTB.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hard to just pick one. I'm a big fan of ernie ball stingrays (especially HH configuration) but I don't ever see myself getting rid of my Fender Aerodyne Jazz bass. it's extremely playable, stays in tune very well and has a cool carved top that no other current fender models have. The only thing I would change is I wish it was a trans black satin finish instead of the high gloss black which shows fingerprints like none other (I'd refinish it but idk if i would like the grain of he alder)


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 17, 2012)

That would be an extremely close 3-way tie:

Fender Precision 4
Fender Jazz 5
Spector Legend 5

I also like Warwicks a lot, but I've never played one 

That being said, I wouldn't change my crappy Ibanez SR405 for anything, just new pickups, DX-5s are very good 4-string pups


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Whats that you say? P-Bass? Jazz Bass? Bitch please....





with...






I would have called it PBJ.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 18, 2012)

My favorite Store Bought bass will always be the Musicman... I do prefer it with the pickguard modification add, though, that raises lessens the gap between the body and string.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 19, 2012)

As much as I am a guitar junkie, once I had that bass I stopped buying others, still have it today. It has a bad ding on the top from colliding with a guitar head on stage but is otherwise serving well.


----------



## Superwoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

No bass more comfy


----------



## Brill (Jul 20, 2012)

I've always wanted a Warwick Dolphin 6.... Right now I'm to poor to buy a bass, so I am using a shitty one... But man, I'd love a dolphin 6, if they made them...


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 20, 2012)

Its hard to say... its a tie between the Ibanez SR and ATK, both are awesome \m/ and also a Peavey Millennium 

I want to try an ESP Surveyor really bad D: they look awesome.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 20, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> As much as I am a guitar junkie, once I had that bass I stopped buying others, still have it today. It has a bad ding on the top from colliding with a guitar head on stage but is otherwise serving well.



I want one of these SO BADLY! I was so disappointed when ESP downgraded these and kept the price the same.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 20, 2012)

I love my Dingwall at the moment. The Carvin I've had for years is showing it's age a bit, maybe it's time for a set up!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 20, 2012)

I've tested so many basses and whenever I'm not playing metal a P-bass works better in the mix than anything else I've ever heard.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 20, 2012)

Modulus Quantum 5 - pretty much my dream bass. I love how they play.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jul 20, 2012)

my Precision Bass and Jackson PJ do it for me. I want a Stingray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really know. I love both my basses for different reasons. I kind of wish they'd have a baby...

Ibanez BTB405QM
Douglas WEB825 Fretless (I think that's the model name...?)


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 20, 2012)

still and probably always will be my Warwick Thumb NT 5, never had a body that fit me so perfectly and a bass that sounded as godlike


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 20, 2012)

My Ibanez SRA305 is amazing, and it far surpasses all other basses I have played, despite how cheap it is.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 20, 2012)

My sisters bass. Amazing bass for its pricetag!!


----------



## Necris (Jul 20, 2012)

My Modulus Quantum 5. (Excuse the shitty pictures).


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 20, 2012)

My favorite bass that I have ever owned was a EBMM stingray bass. Such an amazing instrument. My next bass is going to be a bongo 5.


----------



## Warwick_Official (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice to see all the Warwick love! You know we DO make 7-string BASSES...lol!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 21, 2012)

Warwick_Official said:


> Nice to see all the Warwick love! You know we DO make 7-string BASSES...lol!


No one is as talented as Jeroen though


----------



## anne (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't even feign interest in another bass for the rest of my life.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 21, 2012)

My son's BTB. One of nicest basses I've ever seen. It plays and sounds fantastic.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 21, 2012)

Warwick_Official said:


> Nice to see all the Warwick love! You know we DO make 7-string BASSES...lol!
> 
> *pornographic image*


What's the scale length on that?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 21, 2012)

Mega-Mads said:


> My sisters bass. Amazing bass for its pricetag!!


Best P/J bass under $1000. So good!



ZEBOV said:


> What's the scale length on that?


34inches.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 21, 2012)

Ibanez J Custom SR8205-MH







Ibanez J Custom SR8100-AM


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 21, 2012)

Warwick_Official said:


> Nice to see all the Warwick love! You know we DO make 7-string BASSES...lol!



I love your products so much. i used to have a 4 string bolt on as well as a 5 string corvette standard, actually got a tattoo of the 4 and 5 string headstocks crossed. but those things are unstoppable. i ranged everything from crazy angry metal to playing in a showband with them, as well as sit in solo bass.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mike Lull Custom Guitars & Guitar Works - Home best vintage bass ive ever played. the dingwall stuf is brutal as well


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mike Lull Custom Guitars & Guitar Works - Custom Builds Gallery - M4 in Transparent Bonnie Pink


----------



## iron blast (Jul 21, 2012)

Warwick_Official said:


> Nice to see all the Warwick love! You know we DO make 7-string BASSES...lol!



If only I could afford one. If you made a more affordable 7 string bass I Would sell all my other basses to aquire it.


----------



## HK_Derek (Jul 21, 2012)

iron blast said:


> If only I could afford one. If you made a more affordable 7 string bass I Would sell all my other basses to aquire it.



Especially when it comes to 6+ string basses, quality really does come at a price. Less demand means they're not mass produced to the extent that 4's and 5's are, so most are handmade. Better materials, better craftsmanship, more hours, more money.

My main two: (Left: Kenneth Lawrence Brase, Right: Dingwall Prima 6)


----------



## Warwick_Official (Jul 21, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> What's the scale length on that?



The Thumb 7 NT is a standard 34" scale length. please let me know if you have any other questions. I would be happy to assist in any way. Thanks!


----------



## Warwick_Official (Jul 21, 2012)

Daken1134 said:


> I love your products so much. i used to have a 4 string bolt on as well as a 5 string corvette standard, actually got a tattoo of the 4 and 5 string headstocks crossed. but those things are unstoppable. i ranged everything from crazy angry metal to playing in a showband with them, as well as sit in solo bass.



Great pics and a great story! Thanks for sharing and for your support! Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 21, 2012)

HK_Derek said:


> Especially when it comes to 6+ string basses, quality really does come at a price. Less demand means they're not mass produced to the extent that 4's and 5's are, so most are handmade. Better materials, better craftsmanship, more hours, more money.
> 
> My main two: (Left: Kenneth Lawrence Brase, Right: Dingwall Prima 6)



Understood but a $10,000 7 string Warwick is abit beyond that reasoning IMHO. My current Warwick 6-string and 5-string are around $1500 to $2500 and are every bit as high quality just minus one string. I don't feel adding 1 string justifies a $8000 price increase. I want that high f string bad but not enough to take out a loan. I Prefer the Warwick growl but I may have to just settle on a Conklin 7 sadly.


----------



## HK_Derek (Jul 22, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Understood but a $10,000 7 string Warwick is abit beyond that reasoning IMHO. My current Warwick 6-string and 5-string are around $1500 to $2500 and are every bit as high quality just minus one string. I don't feel adding 1 string justifies a $8000 price increase. I want that high f string bad but not enough to take out a loan. I Prefer the Warwick growl but I may have to just settle on a Conklin 7 sadly.



 Had no idea they were that pricey! That is a bit out of hand..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2012)

My friend's '70's P/J bass (P-bass body, J-bass neck) is probably THE most comfortable and best sounding bass I've ever played... It just felt "right", and is probably what got me into J-style necks. 

With that said, though, I'm still looking into mid-priced Spector or LTD basses...


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 23, 2012)

Any bass made by Oscar Fernandez at Prat Basses

Luthier Prat Basses


----------

